# A Fork-Tailed Devil in 1:18



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All;

My favorite WWII aircraft is the Lockheed P38 Lightening fighter. These planes were so effective that some enemy pilots nicknamed them the "Fork-Tailed Devil."
I found a model in 1:18 scale, which may be as close as I can get to 1:22.5. I really like this model. The second photo shows it with a Bachmann V-tip ore car for
size comparison. I suspect the Bachmann car may be closer to 7/8ths scale than 1:20.3, but it is as close to the scale of the P38 model as I can get.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always liked that one. My first plastic model was a P38.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Besides being my favorite also,,, it is one of the easiest ones to fly on my flight simulator. Landing is a breeze with the P38.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom and Richard;

Last evening the DVD covering the restoration and flight of the Ice Queen arrived. The Ice Queen is a P38 from the Lost Squadron, that was freed from the Greenland glacier and restored to operation. I believe the DVD also has some WWII footage of P38s in action. Won't be able to watch it until this weekend, but it should be a blast.

Good thing that I'm probably a lousey piolet, because I don't need to start another hobby. Maybe I'll try Richard's flight simulator someday.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, 
I'm still using MS flight 2000. It has an assortment of crafts to choose from. The p38 is my fav. I tried like H to get good at flying the Mustang, but that single prop with its Rolls Royce engine is a challenge. Sometimes the torque would send me into a roll on the z axis that was almost impossible to get out of. I thought the dihedral would stop that from happening, but either the software is wrong, or the plan is actually prone to doing that.


----------

